# Peavey 5150/6505 in a box pedals?



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 3, 2019)

There are tons of Dumble and Marshall in a box pedals, and even a few recto units but I don’t see many based on such an icon of modern metal tone. What are the ones you know of?

AMT P2 is the main one that comes to mind. Maybe Amptweaker Tightmetal (although maybe not actually “based on”)? 

The MXR5150 doesn’t count imo as it’s based on the EVH 5153.


----------



## lewis (Nov 3, 2019)

None of those actually marketed "5150" in a box pedals get close. That MXR EVH in particular doesnt sound anywhere near like the real thing.

Im pretty impressed by some of the new floorboard amp options though. The various Bluguitar Amp1 models all sound amazing. Could easily get much closer with products like that imo.


----------



## Gmork (Nov 3, 2019)

Deadpool_25 said:


> There are tons of Dumble and Marshall in a box pedals, and even a few recto units but I don’t see many based on such an icon of modern metal tone. What are the ones you know of?
> 
> AMT P2 is the main one that comes to mind. Maybe Amptweaker Tightmetal (although maybe not actually “based on”)?
> 
> The MXR5150 doesn’t count imo as it’s based on the EVH 5153.


The tightmetal is ACTUALLY based on yhe 5150 (& vh140) but its its way more 5150 than vh140. Imho it pretty much nailst 5150 tone to a T. Its too raw to really get the vh140 sound but its in there. Just my opinion. Have owned the amps and pedal btw


----------



## rexbinary (Nov 3, 2019)

Pretty sure this is based on the Peavey 5150.







http://www.mooeraudio.com/product/-015---Brown-Sound-42.html


----------



## dhgrind (Nov 3, 2019)

Also the man who designed the 5150 made the tight metal


----------



## budda (Nov 3, 2019)

Hx stomp hehe.


----------



## Gmork (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh and btw the amptweaker depth finder is based on the res/pres power section of the 5150 ( and made by the creator of the 5150 as the tightmetal was)


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 3, 2019)

Shut it @budda! Lol.


----------



## dhgrind (Nov 3, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Oh and btw the amptweaker depth finder is based on the res/pres power section of the 5150 ( and made by the creator of the 5150 as the tightmetal was)



when I asked he will mod in the depth finder to a tight metal for 90$


----------



## Gmork (Nov 3, 2019)

dhgrind said:


> when I asked he will mod in the depth finder to a tight metal for 90$


Yep, i got the mod on my pro and Jr. Its awesome


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 4, 2019)

budda said:


> Hx stomp hehe.



Or for 1/2 the price, there's the Mooer Preamp Live. I just got one and it's pretty badass for the price.


----------



## lewis (Nov 4, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> Or for 1/2 the price, there's the Mooer Preamp Live. I just got one and it's pretty badass for the price.


Whats the Mooer effects like and can you just use those for patches (on the GE200/300 models?)


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Nov 4, 2019)

I tried the AMT P2 and was pretty disappointed, thin and harsh tone. Then I got an Amptweaker Tight Metal Pro and I have been a preamp pedal convert ever since. It sounds so good that I haven't felt the need to fire up my 6505 in over a year at this point. I got mine modded with res/pres knob built in and it sounds simply incredible.

The only real bad thing I have to say about it is that the built in noise gate is a bit meh. If you keep it set low it will tame some of the noise and maintain your signal, but if you really want it to gate like a Decimator the levels required lead to tone suck. I usually just keep it almost all the way off as the pedal isn't too noisy considering how much gain it has.

I love the TMP so much that I grabbed a Jr. to use with my living room practice rig. It gets you most of the way there, but the single tone knob isn't nearly as useful as the three band EQ on the Pro version.


----------



## jclogston (Nov 4, 2019)

I have the tight metal Jr, wonder if an eq pedal will get it to be like the Pro version?


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Nov 4, 2019)

jclogston said:


> I have the tight metal Jr, wonder if an eq pedal will get it to be like the Pro version?


I'd say so. I get the Jr. fairly close to my Pro with the switches and tone knob so an external EQ would probably get you the rest of the way. That said, the EQ on the Pro is pretty unique and could be worth the upgrade when you factor in the external boost if you already love the Jr.

The EQ controls seem to interact and influence how the others respond as they would on a traditional amp. They're also a bit different than your standard B/M/T. To my ear the low, mid, and high actually adjust various parts of what we typically associate with the mid range frequencies. For example, the low doesn't add a ton of bass and thump, it seems to add in more low mid girth. The high knob also seems to add as much high mids as it does treble. This really allows you to sculpt your tone in a lot of ways.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 4, 2019)

jclogston said:


> I have the tight metal Jr, wonder if an eq pedal will get it to be like the Pro version?



No. Get the pro version.
And if you can afford it, get the depthfinder mod for it.

That pedal (with the mod) is the most brutal, modern, 5150 sounding preamp period (in my opinion). I know it’s supposedly partially based on VH-140c but, the only characteristic I hear from the VH is the fast lowend response.

I haven’t tried the latest elite preamp pedals (KSR Ceres or Victory Kraken) but, i can’t imagine them being “better” than the TMPro and especially not at 5150 style brutality.


----------



## Sollipsist (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm pretty happy with my Mooer 005. With the built in cab sim on, it's pretty realistic into a PA or interface. Into a power amp/ loop return and cab it's a little dark but the tight heavy sound is outstanding. With an outboard power amp/cab sim it's amazingly versatile. And for cleans, I definitely prefer the pedal to an actual 5150, it's really detailed and takes other pedals well. Really good value.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 4, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> No. Get the pro version.
> And if you can afford it, get the depthfinder mod for it.
> 
> That pedal (with the mod) is the most brutal, modern, 5150 sounding preamp period (in my opinion). I know it’s supposedly partially based on VH-140c but, the only characteristic I hear from the VH is the fast lowend response.
> ...


well considering the KSR amps aren't even close to a 5150 (or marketed as such), I would doubt the preamp based off those amps would be.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 4, 2019)

lewis said:


> Whats the Mooer effects like and can you just use those for patches (on the GE200/300 models?)



There are ZERO effects on the Preamp Live. One of the major differences between the Mooer GE-200 & GE-300 are some effects and there are close to double the number of amps on the 300 than there are the 200. The main reason why I got the Preamp Live is because it has the amps of the GE-300 (which costs over $1,000 CDN) and I really didn't need the effects.
All the Preamp Live has is 12 drive pedals, 104 amps, both pre and post noise gates, an ir loader with about 12 slots for 3rd party irs and a switchable series/parallel fx loop. It is pretty bare bones but it also has literally every one of the micro pre amp pedals in it in addition to a bunch that SHOULD be made into micro pedals. 
So yeah, if it's just amp sims you're after, then this IS the one to get for sure.


----------



## efiltsohg (Nov 14, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> No. Get the pro version.
> And if you can afford it, get the depthfinder mod for it.
> 
> That pedal (with the mod) is the most brutal, modern, 5150 sounding preamp period (in my opinion). I know it’s supposedly partially based on VH-140c but, the only characteristic I hear from the VH is the fast lowend response.
> ...



from an interview with James Brown:



> At Kustom I designed an amp called the Double Cross, which was a very heavy sounding amp…Mark Kloeppel from the death metal band Misery Index had used it, and after I started Amptweaker he contacted me with a dilemma that many of those bands face. Metal bands play a lot of festival style gigs where 10 bands all show up to play, and they usually all share the backline…..but you never knew what you’d find there. Mark asked me if I thought I could design an amp that sounded like an Ampeg VH140C, or 5150, or some combination, so he could travel to these gigs and just plug it into the effects return or power amp input and get his tone…and it needed a noise gate. I had already come out with our TightDrive overdrive pedal, which uses my own proprietary design quite unlike all the tube screamers out there…so I spent a few months boosting the gain and tweaking. Mark told me that many of the main death metal bands used that 140C, and he told me the settings that they all used. I had a friend with one, so I borrowed it and set it up with those settings so I could curve it on my spectrum analyzer and listen to it.
> 
> *When I curved the Ampeg, I thought the curve seemed familiar…so I hooked up my block letter 5150, and set it to Eddie’s favorite setting from back in the 90s. I was blown away that the EQ curve matched almost exactly. So I used that curve as the basis for my TightMetal Pedal. *Over the years I had used a really simple but effective noise gate that stops the notes really hard, so I put that in there too. And I included the Tight knob we had on the TightDrive pedal, which allows you to dial in the attack to be really chunky and in-your-face, or thicker and more buzzy. When I sent it to Mark, he couldn’t believe how close it sounded to the 5150 and also very much like the Ampeg VH140C, and that’s where that whole line came from. Since then we added the Pro versions, which have a Boost system that boosts before and after the distortion and includes multiple effects loops that come on with the pedal, another with the Boost, and a third that comes on when the pedal is OFF so you can kick off some clean effects that you patch in there. One click to go from clean with a chorus to that massive metal tone with gate, and another to kick on your solo boost and delay.


----------



## jclogston (Nov 14, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> There are ZERO effects on the Preamp Live. One of the major differences between the Mooer GE-200 & GE-300 are some effects and there are close to double the number of amps on the 300 than there are the 200. The main reason why I got the Preamp Live is because it has the amps of the GE-300 (which costs over $1,000 CDN) and I really didn't need the effects.
> All the Preamp Live has is 12 drive pedals, 104 amps, both pre and post noise gates, an ir loader with about 12 slots for 3rd party irs and a switchable series/parallel fx loop. It is pretty bare bones but it also has literally every one of the micro pre amp pedals in it in addition to a bunch that SHOULD be made into micro pedals.
> So yeah, if it's just amp sims you're after, then this IS the one to get for sure.



I wonder how it compares against the atomic amplifire?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 14, 2019)

You guys make me want to try one of the Amptweaker pedals but damn...I really hate the way they look lol. Might try it out though, maybe I can put it in a different housing or something.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 14, 2019)

Deadpool_25 said:


> You guys make me want to try one of the Amptweaker pedals but damn...I really hate the way they look lol. Might try it out though, maybe I can put it in a different housing or something.


You can order a custom one with any color scheme you want.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 14, 2019)

Deadpool_25 said:


> ...I really hate the way they look lol.



I get what you mean. They are not classy looking. BUT...they are one of the most badass and sturdy looking pedals around! They look like they can take a beating (which they do) and have a very functional design. 

They can even double as a weapon since they have heft and weight.


----------



## 0rimus (Nov 14, 2019)

I briefly owned a Tightmetal Bass Jr and didn't really jive with it because:

A: The bass versions are revoiced for bass, and since I play baritone, I guess I should've stuck with the guitar version

B: It was the junior, I should've went standard or pro for more eq

C: Also should've gotten the presence/resonance mod installed

But I have to agree with the above. Out of the almost hundreds of guitar pedals I've owned or used over the years, that Amptweaker was literally THE best in terms of build quality. Fucking phenomenal pedal...

Need a Fat metal pro with the built in depthfinder mod something fierce


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 14, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> You can order a custom one with any color scheme you want.



Well, it's not really the color, more so the shape. I don't like the looks of the Thorpy stuff either. But being able to order a custom color does help a little. Hm. Maybe...


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 14, 2019)

I would love to be adopted by James Brown to be honest. Or get into some sort of apprenticeship. Man is a legend.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 14, 2019)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Well, it's not really the color, more so the shape. I don't like the looks of the Thorpy stuff either. But being able to order a custom color does help a little. Hm. Maybe...



Neon pink with black graphics is calling your name


----------



## Necky379 (Nov 14, 2019)

I really wonder what those VH-140c settings are that Mark and James used. I’ve got a VH140c preamp and IMO it sounds nothing like my 5150. Maybe I’m doing it wrong.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 14, 2019)

@amptweaker ?


----------



## Rex (Nov 15, 2019)

My tightmetal jr works better with the eq pedal. My gear was stolen and I had been working in a pedal amp setup and now this is my principal setup. I agree with the "not so good" noise gate and I'm using my decimator. I'm really happy with my sound, in spite the circumstances and I think I won't get another amp


----------



## Shask (Nov 15, 2019)

Rex said:


> My tightmetal jr works better with the eq pedal. My gear was stolen and I had been working in a pedal amp setup and now this is my principal setup. I agree with the "not so good" noise gate and I'm using my decimator. I'm really happy with my sound, in spite the circumstances and I think I won't get another amp


Behringer FX600. Hmmm. Weird I have never heard of this before. Curious.....


----------



## Rex (Nov 15, 2019)

Shask said:


> Behringer FX600. Hmmm. Weird I have never heard of this before. Curious.....


It's a humble pedal, I'm using the delay only for solos , it doesn't sound bad, as I said before my amp, guitar and cab were stolen, i can't spend money and I was looking for a pedal setup with the ehx Magnum and all pedals that I already have at home and finally they bring me a great solution sounding reasonably well.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 15, 2019)

At first glance it reminded me of the Ibanez DML10 I had back in the 80's. It's a Modulation/Delay pedal that would completely drain a 9v battery inside of a few hours. The Behringer though, has a phaser, pitch shift & tremolo that this one doesn't. Essentially, with the Ibanez, the 1st 2 modes are chorus/flanger settings and the other 2 are echo/delay settings.


----------



## oneblackened (Nov 15, 2019)

Tightmetal Pro is absolutely the closest to a "5150 in a box". The KSR Ceres does also sound excellent, but different.


----------



## Spinedriver (Nov 15, 2019)

Deadpool_25 said:


> You guys make me want to try one of the Amptweaker pedals but damn...I really hate the way they look lol. Might try it out though, maybe I can put it in a different housing or something.



I thought about getting one off & on for years. The issue is that a new Pro here in Canada is over $400 & The Depth Finder mod is an extra $75 on top of that. Granted, there are a few nice tweakable parameters on it but it's still quite a bit of coin for a single distortion pedal. With the Preamp Live that I got, there are over 100 different amp sims to choose from in addition to a dozen or so boost/drive pedals and dual noise gates (pre and post amp). All that for $485 taxes and shipping included.


----------



## oracles (Nov 15, 2019)

Dunn DE1984/Redeemer. It's a straight up 5150 pre.


----------



## kleinenenten (Dec 24, 2019)

oracles said:


> Dunn DE1984/Redeemer. It's a straight up 5150 pre.


How’s it actually sound? I’ve been thinking about one of those for a while, but there are almost no videos. I have and love my TM Pro, but always curious.


----------

